
iOS 9.3 browser bug puts the spotlight on Apple's restrictions - bpierre
http://www.opera.com/blogs/mobile/2016/03/ios-9-3-puts-spotlight-apples-browser-restrictions/
======
mikhailt
I get what they were trying to do but this isn't an issue with
Webkit/browsers. It's simply an iOS process (swcd) responsible for the deep-
linking running out of memory processing a bad huge file stored on the
website.

